# Abzock-Versuch und Mahnung



## drachen08 (19 Januar 2016)

Seit geraumer Zeit bekomme ich eine Mail von Felix Richter mit Zahlungsaufforderung und Mahnung, am Ende steht paysafe und im Anhang/Zip-Datei, öffne ich bestimmt nicht. Hält man den Mauszeiger auf: Von Felix Richter erscheint [email protected], hält man den Mauszeiger: An und auf gleichen Namen, erscheint [email protected]. Die Anrede in der Mail ist schon ein Witz und heißt: Hallo oder Guten Tag.
Mahnungsaufforderung in erster Mail 10 Tage in weiterer Mail 5 Tage zur Begleichung. Kenne den Haufen nicht. Suchen die Dumme die zahlen ? Aber nicht von mir.


----------



## Reducal (19 Januar 2016)

drachen08 schrieb:


> Suchen die Dumme die zahlen ?


Ja! Löschen und bestenfalls auch von der eMailadresse verabschieden!


----------



## drachen08 (19 Januar 2016)

Hab die Abzocker gesperrt, Email-Adrs. ändern wäre eine Option, aber dennoch wird es sicher irgendwann Abzockversuche geben, auch bei Mailänderung.
Schon ein Witz, erste Mail vom Abzocker eine Zahnarztpraxis mit Namen hartmann (sichtbar, wenn man Mauszeiger draufhält), nur kenne keine Zahnpraxis diesen Namens, gibts auch nicht in meiner Nähe. 

Zweite Abzocker wie erwähnt paysafe, egal um welche Abzocker es geht, die sollte man dingfest machen, aber.... wenn nur einige zahlen und sich einschüchtern lassen,  lachen die sich schlapp und haben ihr Geld gemacht. 
Nun, habe vor mehr als 5 Jahre schon einmal einen Abzocker Streamarchiv eines Besseren belehren müssen, hatten mir sogar Inkasso auf den Hals gehetzt,gezahlt habe ich nie und so wird es bei allen Abzockversuche bleiben.


----------



## Oheim (19 Januar 2016)

Habe auch so eine Mahnung bekommen. Es geht denen vermutlich nicht um Geld, sondern um Verbreitung von Schadsoftware. Die .zip-Datei spräche dafür.


----------



## Hippo (19 Januar 2016)

Eben ...
Was soll die Schadsoftware? Kohle ranschaffen!
Siehe diese Verschüsselungstrojaner


----------



## drachen08 (19 Januar 2016)

Bei mir haben die jedenfalls kein Glück an Kohle zu kommen.


----------



## Reducal (20 Januar 2016)

Ich glaube, du bewertest die Problematik über!





drachen08 schrieb:


> Zweite Abzocker wie erwähnt paysafe


Herr Paysafe ist zwar ein Aloch aber kein Abzocker. Das österreichische Zahlungssystem kann man nun wirklich in der Ecke stehen lassen, in die du das hier reindrückst.


----------



## drachen08 (20 Januar 2016)

Ich frage mich wie man dieser Felix Richter paysafe in der Zahlungsaufforderung erwähnt,  obwohl man über paysafe nichts getätigt oder anderswo gekauft hat, weder etwas mit denen zu tun hatte. F.R. wer immer dies ist ????? Zahlen werd ich nicht und den Anhang wie erwähnt auch nicht öffnen.


----------



## Hippo (21 Januar 2016)

http://www.mimikama.at/allgemein/vi...ampaign=Feed:+mimikama+(ZDDK-Analyseberichte)


----------



## drachen08 (22 Januar 2016)

Ich öffne grundsätzlich keine fremden Anhänge usw..., antworte schon gar nicht auf die Anrede mit: 
Hallo und Guten Tag bei unbekannten Mails. VORSICHT ist besser als NACHSICHT. Hippo, wie der Link zeigt, ist die Aufmachung in der mir zugesandten Mail auch.


----------



## blaupeter (27 Januar 2016)

Übrigens... jetzt doht Herr Felix Richter mit einem Gerichtsverfahren. Scheint nicht zu wissen, dass so etwas in Deutschland zunächst über Inkassobüros läuft.


----------



## Felix Richter (27 Januar 2016)

Für mich ist das ganze äußerst unangenehm da es auch auf Facebook gepostet wird und jeder gleich denkt ich sei es da ich den selben Namen trage äußert störend und ich gerate vollstens in veruf


----------



## drachen08 (27 Januar 2016)

Es gibt sicher noch andere Leute die den gleihen Namen tragen, *deshalb kann man doch nicht gleich Rückschlüsse ableiten/ziehen und jemanden nur seines Namens wegen - damit in Verbindung bringen.*
Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, deshalb werde ich nie auf Facebook gehen. Wer jedoch solche Email versendet, ist gelinde ausdrückt : EINE SCHWEINEREI , leider finden solche Leute auch Opfer, Menschen  die Angst haben.
Von mir gibts jedenfalls kein Geld.


----------



## engelchen016 (28 Januar 2016)

Auch ich bekomme von diesem Felix Richter seit geraumer Zeit emails mit der Aufforderung den anhang zu öffnen und einen Betrag zu zahlen ,habe nix bestellt und frage mich wie man so dreist sein kann....nun bekam ich die zweite Mahnung und gleich mit der Androhung, wenn dieser Betrag innerhalb von 5 Tagen nicht bezahlt ist geht er gerichtlich vor .....Auch wenn ich weiß da sowas Abzocke ist oder viren enthält( anhang) beunruhigen mich solche emails


----------



## Akrata (28 Januar 2016)

Ich habe auch gestern zum wiederholten Mal eine Mail von diesem Felix Richter mit Anhang bekommen und der Aufforderung, innerhalb von 5 Tagen zu zahlen, ansonsten würden gerichtliche Schritte eingeleitet. Mir geht das wie meinen Vorrednern....... natürlich weiß man, das dies reine Abzocke sein soll und der Anhang Viren enthält, aber beunruhigend ist das doch alles.


----------



## drachen08 (28 Januar 2016)

Eine Frechheit und dreiste Masche, habe heute also Mail Nr. 3 - mit der Meldung:

Guten Tag,

Ihre Rechnung ist immer noch nicht bezahlt.

Im Anhang dieser Email finden Sie Ihre Rechnung.

Wir bitten Sie den offenen Betrag innerhalb von 5 Tagen zu begleichen.

Falls Sie die Rechnung nicht innerhalb der genannten Frist bezahlen werden
wir gerichtlich gegen Sie vorgehen.


Polizei warnt im Zusammenhang paysafe Masche: http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...ken.d615c168-3c95-4ff7-adf4-93a98adf26ae.html

Die Mail wie schon vorherige, schüchtern mich nicht ein.
Lasst euch nicht von solchen Androhungen beeinflussen/einschüchtern und öffnet bloß nicht den Anhang, solche Drohung kenne ich schon von Streamarchiv, die vor mehreren Jahren mich abzocken wollten, beauftragten sogar Inkassobüro, hat mich aber auch nicht eingeschüchtern. Dann war über 5 Jahre Ruhe, danach schickten erneut eine Mahnung. *Habe nie gezahlt, Unterlagen habe ich aufgehoben. *

Und nun werde ich auch nicht zahlen*, *weil jemand  *Dumme sucht. *
Habe weiteren Versuch um an mein Geld zu kommen, von einem Michael Weber/ Paymentor mit folgendem Inhalt:
Guten Tag,
Im Anhang dieser Email finden Sie Ihre aktuelle Rechnung für den Monat
Januar.
Der offene Betrag ist innerhalb von 10 Tagen zu begleichen.


Besten Dank
Paymentor

Da kommt doch Freude auf.


----------



## Freforleg (16 August 2016)

Hallo !
Habe neulich bei ebay was bestellt aus Polen. Vergessen meine 3 Jahre alte Lieferadresse zu ändern...nun Rechnung über Mahnkosten erhalten. ....Absender :    [email protected] unverifiet.beget.ru
Wenn ihr mich fragt, handeln die da hinten ganz lustig mit unseren Adressen  !
Also kein Geld von mir. ....!


----------



## Hippo (16 August 2016)

Von privat bestellt geht das Versandrisiko definitiv zu Deinen Lasten.
Wenn Du also die falsche Adresse angibts - knapp verloren nach Punkten.
Beim Versand Händler > privat dürfte es bei falscher Adressangabe auch zu Deinen Lasten gehen.

In diesem Fall könnte es sich aber auch um eine ordinäre Phishingmail handeln.



> *Kauf von Privat*
> Das Bürgerliche Gesetzbuch (BGB) hält klare Regeln für den sogenannten Versendungskauf bereit: Versendet der Verkäufer auf Verlangen des Käufers die verkaufte Sache, geht das Versandrisiko auf den Käufer über, sobald der Verkäufer dem Kurierdienst/der Post die Sache übergeben hat (§ 447 BGB). Mit anderen Worten: Soll der Verkäufer - wie bei eBay - den Artikel versenden, trägt der Käufer das Versandrisiko.
> 
> *Kauf vom Händler*
> ...


----------

